# Air cannon questions



## drdoom (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi ghouls,
I do a garage haunt every year now for the last 6. Never used anything pneumatic before but I am thinking of using an air cannon. Not going to try to build one. I do enough building. So my questions are:
1) Are these safe for a small venue where guests will be at very close range
2) Most sites sell the cannons but not the compressors. Where do you get those and what exactly do you need to connect to them. Also I would be concerned about O2 sitting in the garage. Do CO2 or N2 work just as well?
3) Safest cannons out there? Any recommendations?
Thanks!


----------



## Shier Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been doing a garage haunt for several years as well. It started out as a static display and has become a full blown walkthrough. I started using pneumatics a couple of years ago and I am addicted. I have two compressors that I put in the back yard and run hoses to the front since the compressor motor is a bit loud. You can get a compressor from any hardware store. I recommend an oil lubricated compressor because they aren't quite as loud. They also sell all the fittings you will need. As to where to purchase the air cannons, I am afraid I can't help there as I build all my own props.


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

To find a How-To on Air Cannons, go to www.HauntProject.com. PLEASE, do not use sprinkler fittings though! Looks good on paper, but we blew one in practice, and almost hurt someone. Look at HauntCast's YouTube page for a good how-to.


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

You should really check out www.hauntcast.net


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

drdoom said:


> Hi ghouls,
> I do a garage haunt every year now for the last 6. Never used anything pneumatic before but I am thinking of using an air cannon. Not going to try to build one. I do enough building. So my questions are:
> 1) Are these safe for a small venue where guests will be at very close range


Depends on the type of cannon and how you use it.
Dump cannons unload a lot of air fast and usually whoosh for sound
Boom Cannons are less air out (small integrated tank due to design) but quite loud.
As long as you take care not to blast people in the face (eyes or ears) you should just scare folks with either.
Boom cannons are really loud in confined spaces
Tank cannons can blow the hall panels or curtain around if not securely fastened.



drdoom said:


> 2) Most sites sell the cannons but not the compressors. Where do you get those and what exactly do you need to connect to them.


Air compressors are commonly had at hardware stores or Harbor freight, Northern tools, TSC, and Mernards.

Shipping on compressors is pretty hefty considering the weight.
That makes it prohibitive to the price and the resultant sticker shock.

It depends on the vendor which fittings you ultimately need, but typically industrial 1/4" air couplings and rubber hose are used, that are commonly at the hardware stores (and other mentioned earlier)
Some vendors use 1/4" or 3/8" push fittings and thin wall tubing, which will require adapters from the compressor 1/4" industrial output connection.



drdoom said:


> Also I would be concerned about O2 sitting in the garage.


Huh? Where is Ozone coming from?



drdoom said:


> Do CO2 or N2 work just as well?


Carbon Dioxide will be consumed fast, and Nitrogen faster, not really economical routes.
You need to adapt regulators to work with the cannons inputs.
Plus, if the garage is closed you could theoretically displace oxygen, potentially suffocating your guests or actors



drdoom said:


> 3) Safest cannons out there? Any recommendations?
> Thanks!


For high pressure dump cannons, DC Props, FrightProps and Evilusions comes to mind for quality construction in high pressure models (they make 100+ PSI cannons)
For low pressure (30 PSI, battery operated) boomer cannons, Minions Web.
Most vendors have a number of trigger options.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Gory Corey said:


> Depends on the type of cannon and how you use it.
> Dump cannons . . .
> 
> For low pressure (30 PSI, battery operated) boomer cannons, Minions Web.
> Most vendors have a number of trigger options.


See Corey, an air cannon always seems like such a great idea, but this is an example of why I never seem to get around to making one - it makes me feel like Beavis, "hrmmpfh, too many words . . . that I don't understand, hrmmpfh."

Seriously, thanks for taking the time to write out these explanations as they're not only helpful, but may help keep someone from getting injured.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I built one last year. It cost about $100 and easy to build. It worked like a charm in my garage haunt. You do have to secure them to something. I secured mine to a wall pannel. I put it about 3 feet from the end of the haunt so the TOT thought they were done and BOOM! They got one last scare. My air compressor I kept out side of the garage because of the noise.


----------

